# what the heck is that thing for???



## liltanker22 (Jul 16, 2008)

95 nissan altima gxe...the headers go down into a big round cylinder look do joby... i am going to replace my exhaust and headers but have no idea what that thing is or i need to replace it. never seen anything like that before... what the heck is it??


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The catalytic convertor?


----------



## liltanker22 (Jul 16, 2008)

nope not it..where the headers come out of the block about a foot down is a huge round cylinder... the o2 sensor is there and also a vaccum line from there that wraps around into the back of the engine... not a converter.


----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)

take a pic of it, and show it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its the pre-cat.


----------

